
FireFox 49.01a will integrate OSVR to enable a wide range of hardware in WebVR - corysama
http://www.osvr.org/blog/?p=188
======
corysama
OSVR's headset gets all the attention. But, IMHO their SDK is far more
interesting. It's not tied to their headset. It's about enabling any app to
work with any hardware --not just the big players. It levels the playing field
for smaller app teams who otherwise wouldn't have the budget to support
smaller hardware teams.

> The goals of WebVR in remaining device agnostic align perfectly with OSVR
> philosophy and with OSVR integrated, it brings support to dozens of devices
> that can be used expanding the use of WebVR.

> With the current integration, OSVR-WebVR allows users to experience WebVR
> with any device supported by OSVR. This includes HMDs such as OSVR HDK,
> Sensics, Vuzix, Oculus and HTC, numerous position and orientation trackers,
> controllers such as the Razer Hydra, HTC Vive Controller, the Nod Backspin
> and others.

